# Stupid Ebay Prices



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Had to 'borrow' one of the house dustpan and brush sets to pick up sweepings in the Mercedes.

Looked on ebay for Addis as they are pretty nice quality, best prices were around £6 with free postage, worst I've seen was £20 with free postage! plus one at £3.39 plus £9.99 postage!

Best deal was £13.99 for 3 sets with £1.99 postage.

No-brainer really.

Peter


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

3 sets....I suppose one in each hand....and a spare....clever thinking:surprise::wink2:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We get through brush & dustpans like you wouldn't believe...

One will stay in the Mercedes, one will go in the trailer to replace the soppy little we have now and one can go indoors.

Peter


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Pound shop . . . Guess the price


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We only buy Addis, Vic as all the brushes fit all of the pans.

They have always given us excellent service.

Peter


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

vicdicdoc said:


> Pound shop . . . Guess the price


Mmmm ? Need more info to work that one out :wink2:


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

I have a few shops on ebay. No such thing as are postage. It's always built into the price. 

Sometimes you will see the same item at a much higher price. Simple reason the seller has no stock and downs not want you to buy from them, so they put up the price so you don't buy one.
If they take the listing down when they have no stock they lose their visibility and when they get more stock and re-list it the listing ends up at the bottom of all listings. If they leave the price high and when they get stock that put the listing back to the old price they don't lose visibility and stay higher up the page for the same item.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Fascinating, Revise - thanks for that explanation.

I never did understand the sometimes crazy prices before


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sneaky ........ eh?

Ray.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I have been recently been buying some blade for my oscillating saw and the company that appears to have the best range and prices have an online shop on their website and on eBay.

the prices are identical, but the eBay site doesn't charge postage, their website one does. so it's a no-brainer really - buy off eBay! seems odd that the company hasn't sussed this and brought their systems into line. hey ho, my gain their loss although they get my business either way but they could be slightly more profitable.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

fatbuddha said:


> I have been recently been buying some blade for my oscillating saw and the company that appears to have the best range and prices have an online shop on their website and on eBay.
> 
> the prices are identical, but the eBay site doesn't charge postage, their website one does. so it's a no-brainer really - buy off eBay! seems odd that the company hasn't sussed this and brought their systems into line. hey ho, my gain their loss although they get my business either way but they could be slightly more profitable.


A lot of Ebay sellers now offer free postage due to Ebay charging them a percentage of P&P as well as the item cost, tight bar stewards, but due to sellers having a low seller price but topping up the P&P to make money there.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Yesterday I received a watch I purchased from the US. Although I questioned his postage charge of $45 he told me that's what it cost him. It took 2 weeks to get here and cost him $10.50. So it wasn't insured, it wasn't tracked and it wasn't quick.


Sounds like a rip off but I think others were put off bidding because of the high postage price and the watch sold at a reasonable price. 321866197860 if you are interested in old (1945) bumper automatics.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

BillCreer said:


> Yesterday I received a watch I purchased from the US. Although I questioned his postage charge of $45 he told me that's what it cost him. It took 2 weeks to get here and cost him $10.50. So it wasn't insured, it wasn't tracked and it wasn't quick.
> 
> Sounds like a rip off but I think others were put off bidding because of the high postage price and the watch sold at a reasonable price. 321866197860 if you are interested in old (1945) bumper automatics.


This is why we have feedback, also complain to Ebay/Paypal that he is fraudulently charging for postage.


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

Ebay and Amazon are both as bad as each other. I am asked to give free postage. But nothing in life is free. It is built into the price. Then if I do charge postage ebay /Amazon take up to 15% of the postage charge in fees. 
Then if it goes missing they ask you for the tracking number of the item. Cheapest tracking for small parcels is over £4 and they want us to send it for free. 

Surprising fact: I sell the same item on ebay and Amazon. Same cost and sent through the same postal service, both by 1st class post. On ebay I receive approx 13% of items not received. On Amazon I get less than 1% of items not received. 

I find ebay are very poor on customer service but Amazon are very good. I always buy of Amazon. Even if it is more expensive. If you have a problem 10 months down the line ebay don't care. Amazon will refund you and then take up your case with the seller.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Ebay have a very good record with me, 100% over 12 cases of various descriptions, two involving USA citizens.

PayPal ditto, we have just received a $472 refund for some components that we bought in Hong Kong (not through ebay) but which never turned up.

No problems with either company.

Peter


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

Try to get customer service from ebay a few months after buying it and they won't new very good. If you open up a dispute in the allowed time. Then yes they will help. But after the allowed time you are on your own. Same with Paypal. Where as Amazon will step in. I bought an item from Germany and it went faulty after 11 months. The company did't want to know. Called Amazon and they refunded me and told the company if they wanted their item back to arrange to have it picked up with 14 days. Try they with ebay after 11 months and they will not help.


----------

